# Souke Clothing Review



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Souke Sports is a new Road Bike Review Vendor Member.

They’ve been reaching out looking for RBR members to test their products. I’ve agreed to test their bibs and a jersey.
Disclaimer: These were sent to me free of charge. However, no request was made as to how I review them. Only that I give an honest review.

They have three levels of bibs.
4D Padded Cycling Bib Shorts: $42.99
Pro Cycling Bib: $89.99
New Top Fabric Mens' Pro Cycling Bib: $103.99

The bibs sent to me were the entry level 4D Bib Shorts. I don’t wear entry level bibs. I’m picky about my bibs and almost all my bibs anymore are high end Assos or Castelli. So my standard for these is pretty high.

They have this independant YouTube review on their site and it’s pretty good. I suggest watching as he captured more details than I could with a camera. 
I agree with most everything in his review, but I differ on a few points and will detail below.
Youtube: Souke Sports Bib Shorts Review

*Sizing*: I found the sizing to be accurate. I’m 5’9” and around 160-165lbs. I wear a size S in other brands and the Souke S fit me correctly. Their size chart is pretty informative. Rather than each size having a different waist size, there is overlap. For instance, a 32” waist could be a size S,M,or L. Which would be correct depending on your height and build. They also include hip size to aid in your selection.
These 4D shorts have a mesh stretch panel on the thighs. I’ve had other shorts like this and don’t care for it. It makes them too stretchy IMO and I like my shorts to fit tight. If you’re looking for shorts with more give, you’ll probably like it. If you’re in between sizes, then I suggest you choose a size down as this stretchy material will give you more room.

















*Chamois Pad:* This thing is thick and firm. The firmest pad I’ve ever had on a pair of shorts. It’s often you hear people complaining that pads aren’t thick enough. If you’re looking for shorts with a thick pad, this is them! 
In my opinion, pads are like bike saddles. There’s a balance between just right and too think. (In the video above, he says the pad is not an uncomfortable thickness) For me these are pushing that limit. The first time I wore them it was uncomfortable. Particularly in the perineum area. It was thick and pinching in an uncomfortable way. The second time I wore them, it was better. So maybe they just need to break in a bit. Maybe it’s just a ‘me’ issue. These will be my trainer shorts for a while before I attempt a long outdoor ride.
I found the pad to be located correctly. Something I’ve had issues with on other shorts in the past. The center of the pad falls right on my sit bones.

*Leg cuffs: * Wow these are amazing. It’s a flat laying cuff with hundreds of little rubber dot leg grippers. When I put them on they grip so well I have to roll them back to get them up my legs. I hate hate hate leg grippers that don’t stick and let your shorts ride up into your crotch. These don’t do that. The nicest leg grippers I’ve ever had.









*Straps:* I know some people are very particular about their straps and complain about chaffing and digging. It’s not something I’ve ever had an issue with. 
The straps on these shorts are paper thin. I’ve never had anything like them. A little bit of a hassle to put on as they tend to roll up on you. But super comfortable. (In the video he mentioned they stick to his skin and didn’t move around) I didn’t find that at all. It’s like they weren’t even there. I think if you have issues with bib straps, you would really like these.
My only concern is these being so thin is how they hold up over time. Will they lose their elasticity?









*Waistline:* The cut on the waistline was just right for me. Just below my belly button. Not too high that going to the bathroom would be difficult. And not too low that my non-washboard stomach would dig in or roll over.

*Construction:* Overall they appear well made. All the stitching seems high quality. We’ll see how they hold up over time.

All said and done, these are $43 shorts! Does anybody even sell <$50 bibs? These are on par or better than any sub $120 bib I’ve ever owned. 
I’m definitely interested in seeing the Souke Pro model bibs.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found Souke’s jersey selections puzzling. Almost all of their jersey’s are priced higher than their bibs. Not that they’re overpriced, compared to other brands. But their top of the line bib is only $104. Yet most of their jersey’s are more than that. Maybe they’re targeting the jersey market more.

It appears all of their jersey’s are form fitting race cut. I don’t see any “club” cut styles on their site.

I’m really not picky about my jerseys. I’ve collected a few dozen over the years and don’t often buy new ones. And if I do, it’s usually cheaper ones. Every time I seem to buy an expensive jersey, I stain it.
And… I think most companies designs are Fugly. Or black. Why does every jersey have to be black? Ugh. Or if it is color, the colors all clash like rainbow vomit.
Souke has a really nice selection of colors and designs. Simple designs that are one color, or two colors with a stripe or two.

The jersey they sent me was the Souke Men's Quick Dry Long Sleeve Cycling Jersey: $105.99
I really like the design and colors. It’s definitely a design I would buy.









They sent me this jersey because it’s fall temps right now. However I found this kinda odd. This is not a fall jersey. It’s thin… really thin. Designated as “Quick Dry”. It has breathable mesh panels on the back of the arms and on the sides. It’s a summer weight jersey. But… it’s long sleeve.
I know some people who live in dessert environments will wear long sleeve jerseys in the summer to block the sun. Or people who wear sun sleeves while riding. This would work quite well.
My summers are stinking hot and humid. I want as little cloth on me as possible.
I will definitely consider getting the short sleeve version of this for next summer though.

















Souke does have other long sleeve jersey’s that look like a typical cool weather long sleeve. I think they need some better descriptions of these jersey types.

I did wear this jersey as a base layer under a thermal jersey yesterday for a ride in temps of 45°-55°. Not something I would normally do. But it worked out well. The jersey is thin and form fitting so it fit under well. Plus the extra set of pockets was nice to have.

*Sizing:* This I found odd given the sizing for the shorts was typical. They sent me an XL based on the measurements I gave (38”). Every jersey I’ve ever owned has always been a S or M.
But… according to their chart… I am an XL. And I was. The XL fit perfect! So all I can say is, trust the chart.









*Fit:* The fit on me is really nice. It’s a race cut (as I believe all their jersey’s are). Snug but not restrictive. Sleeves are the perfect length. The back is longer than the front. Longer than other race cut jersey’s I have. Which is nice. I wish I could’ve worn this by itself to see how it stays put or if it wants to ride up.
The collar is lower cut than other jerseys, and I find the size perfect. I often find jersey collars too tall and small that if zipped all the way up they choke and pinch me. Or the zipper jabs me. But this I didn’t notice at all.

*Zipper:* The zipper is a little finicky to get started. But it’s also on the opposite side from typical American men’s attire. It’s got a nice sided rubberized pull tab that’s easy to grip.









*Pockets: * The pockets are deep enough to hold your typical carried items. I don’t know if you could shove a water bottle in them though. Not something I ever do.
They also sit lower on the back. Making it easier to reach around and dig into them. I’ve got a bad shoulder and it’s definitely something I notice when pockets sit up higher.


Hopefully we get a warm spell and I can wear this outside. I will try and do a follow up of the bibs and jersey after I've used them more.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is great! That took some time, much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you @tlg for this honest review! Really appreciate this! I will forward to jersey side mesh advice to the designer,  I am really happy you like our products for the most parts, and we will keep improving the designs, thank you a lot！
Looking forward to see any riding pictures feedbacks if there will be any!


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the review. That jersey you posted, it was the exact One I was going to buy for fall/warmer winter day wearing. Glad you posted this, because now I know not to get it. I love the colors on it though! so perhaps they make something a bit heavier.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Barelfly, the CL1201,1202 is the early Autumn design, as the temperature is getting cold, I think these might be bit cold to wear. You can check the CL1205, This one is with thicker fabric, and for the side mesh fabric, I think we can make some adjustment as well, I have forward this issue to the designer, hopefully we will have more thicker long sleeve jersey designs later.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Hi Barelfly, the CL1201,1202 is the early Autumn design, as the temperature is getting cold, I think these might be bit cold to wear. You can check the CL1205, This one is with thicker fabric, and for the side mesh fabric, I think we can make some adjustment as well, I have forward this issue to the designer, hopefully we will have more thicker long sleeve jersey designs later.


Many thanks to tlg for the honest and thought out reviews!

Do you have any bike shorts that aren't bibs? I don't wear bibs.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Do you have any bike shorts that aren't bibs? I don't wear bibs.


They do https://www.souke-sports.com/collections/cycling-bottoms
The guy from the video I posted above did a review on them.
Cycling Shorts For 40 Bucks (Cdn)... No Way! (Souke Sports Cycling Shorts)


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> They do https://www.souke-sports.com/collections/cycling-bottoms
> The guy from the video I posted above did a review on them.
> Cycling Shorts For 40 Bucks (Cdn)... No Way! (Souke Sports Cycling Shorts)


Damn, how is it I couldn't find these before? And with some color too! Time to buy myself a Christmas present.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Damn, how is it I couldn't find these before?


It's an error on their site. There's no option to filter just shorts.
If you hover on "Bottoms" the pulldown menu doesn't list them, only bibs. But if you click "Bottoms", you get everything.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> It's an error on their site. There's no option to filter just shorts.
> If you hover on "Bottoms" the pulldown menu doesn't list them, only bibs. But if you click "Bottoms", you get everything.


Ahhh, got it.

I'm curious that S is your size as you are about the same height as me and only about 10lbs lighter. I'm 170lbs and while I have always been a M in the past even when I was 10lbs heavier, I have recently found that a L is more comfortable as it doesn't squeeze the area where the taint meets the thighs as much. That "squeeze" for lack of a better word for it was causing a rash which went away when I went to a L.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Ahhh, got it.
> 
> I'm curious that S is your size as you are about the same height as me and only about 10lbs lighter. I'm 170lbs and while I have always been a M in the past even when I was 10lbs heavier, I have recently found that a L is more comfortable as it doesn't squeeze the area where the taint meets the thighs as much. That "squeeze" for lack of a better word for it was causing a rash which went away when I went to a L.


I think it's down to individual proportions (hips, thighs, waist). 
As I mentioned, I prefer my shorts to fit tight. If they're not, I get bunching and chaffing in the area you're talking about. 
I always seem to fall in-between sizes. And sizing down always worked better.

Ohh... I just looked at their shorts size guide. It's a little different than the bibs. Bibs have an XS size, shorts don't. So it appears the range is shifted one size. I'd probably be a M in the shorts.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> I think it's down to individual proportions (hips, thighs, waist).


Yup. I have "woman hips" and thick thighs in proportion to my skinny waist, LOL.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Many thanks to tlg for the honest and thought out reviews!
> 
> Do you have any bike shorts that aren't bibs? I don't wear bibs.


Hi Lombard, we do have cycling shorts instead of bibs, here it is:








Quality Cycle Shorts for Men at Best Price | Souke-Sports


Explore our cycling shorts collections for men made from the top quality fabric and 4D padded with an extra-wide gripper that makes your ride comfortable.




www.souke-sports.com




You can also check the review video for our cycling shorts, I think John did a great job, almost mention all the stuff of our shorts.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

tlg said:


> They do https://www.souke-sports.com/collections/cycling-bottoms
> The guy from the video I posted above did a review on them.
> Cycling Shorts For 40 Bucks (Cdn)... No Way! (Souke Sports Cycling Shorts)


Thanks tlg, I also very like his review,


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Damn, how is it I couldn't find these before? And with some color too! Time to buy myself a Christmas present.


We have the Black Friday Sales during Nov. 26~29th, 30% off on everything on our official website, so feel free to check out.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

tlg said:


> It's an error on their site. There's no option to filter just shorts.
> If you hover on "Bottoms" the pulldown menu doesn't list them, only bibs. But if you click "Bottoms", you get everything.


Find for the cycling knickers or shorts section.  will be fine, some of the link we didn't build well, we will improve. Thanks for sharing the issue with us!
By the way, we also have some cycling leggings , which is not bib type @Lombard you might be interested in during winter:








Men Stylish Breathable Cycling Leggings | Souke-Sports


Shop high padded and four-way Stretch, breathable, and lightweight cycling leggings for men, equipped with ankle zips & 360-degree reflective print.




www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Yup. I have "woman hips" and thick thighs in proportion to my skinny waist, LOL.


The Cycling shorts and other stuff are standard EU sizes, unless our pro line jersey and bib shorts, so usually if you wear size S, you pick size S will be fine. However, you can also share with me your waist and hip, I can help with the size.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

6' tall, 150 lbs, 33-in waist.

I wear a Med in all other brands of shorts...will that be the correct size for Souke shorts?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Oxtox said:


> 6' tall, 150 lbs, 33-in waist.
> 
> I wear a Med in all other brands of shorts...will that be the correct size for Souke shorts?


Hi Oxtox, I am glad you are interested in the products, for most of the cycling shorts, they are the standard size, S and M will be fine, S will be tighter and M will be comfortable tight for you, and for our BS1602, the size is smaller than other shorts for race fit, this one you might want size M or size L . 
You can also start with our BS1606 to try out, it is the best seller bib shorts for its quality and price.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> The Cycling shorts and other stuff are standard EU sizes, unless our pro line jersey and bib shorts, so usually if you wear size S, you pick size S will be fine. However, you can also share with me your waist and hip, I can help with the size.


Waist: 34"
Hips: 40"


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Waist: 34"
> Hips: 40"


Hi Lombard, you can choose size S for race tight, and size M for comfortable tight for the shorts.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Hi Lombard, you can choose size S for race tight, and size M for comfortable tight for the shorts.


Thanks!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Thanks!


Your very welcome.  I hope to see you around during Black Friday, haha!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I also posted this in the RBR Vendor Member forum but thought it should go here too:

I was fortunate to have Souke Sports send me one of their Men's Club Cut cycling jerseys (short sleeve) and one of their 4D Padded Cycling Bib Shorts to review. First, a little about me....5'10" tall, 172 pounds, 55 year old man, serious recreational rider. I ride a little under 5000 miles a year and can ride year round here in Tucson, AZ. Like many middle aged men I've acquired a bit of a spare tire from my "love handles" across the belly. I don't race, and my cycling apparel is all about comfort and function. And here's a disclaimer: until I received the bibs from Souke I had never worn bibs before! I'm kind of an "old school" guy, so the standard shorts is what I've always used. The shorts I have used in the past range from PI's Attack shorts (stopped using those when the quality went downhill), Specialized Roubaix RBX Comp (they broke my heart when they stopped making those....they fit me so well), and more recently I've tried some from Garneau and Aero Tech. For me, a jersey is a jersey. If it fits and lasts, and doesn't look too dorky, I'm going to be happy with it.

The 4D Padded Bib Shorts:

I tried those out today, and right off the bat I was happy because they fit me perfectly. I always wear a size medium for shorts so I got Souke's medium, and the fit was right on target. The straps were tight but didn't feel confining and the legs stayed put. I hate shorts where the legs ride up and they end up looking like short-shorts 20 miles into the ride. The legs on the Souke shorts gripped my skin and held. The chamois is generously cut and honestly this is what I was most concerned about, as I have had chaffing issues with other shorts in areas where chaffing is not at all welcome. The fit was tight but not overly so, so the chamois and material stayed put and there was no rubbing, so I had no problems at all with chaffing. These bib shorts pretty much checked every box and I must say that I am really happy with them. To me, the test of a good pair of shorts is whether or not I would get another pair, and I would not hesitate to pay for another pair, or even multiple pairs, of these. And the price is pretty amazing....$43! I mean c'mon, my expectations for a set of $43 bib shorts were pretty low but they were just as comfortable if not more comfortable than the $100 shorts I usually wear. So I mentioned earlier that the Souke shorts were the first bibs I have ever worn and it is possible that I'm comparing apples to oranges, as my only other experience is with non-bib shorts....but whatever, the Souke bibs rocked. I am anxious to use them a lot, and then I'll know if these $43 shorts were built to last, or if they only last as long as one might expect $43 shorts to last. Regardless, even if I can get one year of good use out of them, these are amazing shorts for the price. A side note about these bibs, and admittedly this might just be the nature of all bibs, but they kept my spare tire in check and eliminated the "muffin top" look that I have achieved while wearing non-bib shorts. My wife said they looked good on me, and that's a plus, albeit purely psychological I'm sure.

The Men's Club Cut Jersey:

When I ordered the kit I took my measurements and sent them to Souke Sports, and they sent me a size medium (short sleeve) jersey. I thought that would be fine as I usually wear a medium, although sometimes a larger size depending on the manufacturer (like Castelli, for instance). I tried on the medium jersey and I could barely breath. Holy crud that was the smallest medium I have ever worn. The sleeves cut off the blood flow in my arms and I decided to take the jersey off before I went into cardiac arrest. Souke then sent me the extra large, and that fit me but in more of race fit rather than the club fit that I was expecting. But on today's ride, along with the aforementioned bib shorts, I wore this jersey. I really liked it....yes, it was tighter than I was expecting, especially for the XL size, but I adjusted and mid-way through my ride I realized that I was not uncomfortable and that I actually like the way the jersey fits. By chance, I ended up flatting so I had to replace the tube and pump it up to pressure (I'm old school, remember? Frame pumps only, not that modern and convenient CO2 mumbo jumbo.). I figured this would be a good test for the jersey...was the tight fit something that would cause problems when I had to actually use my arms for something during the ride, like pumping up a bike tire to 95 PSI? Well, I had no problems with freedom of movement or constriction. I was able to get the flat taken care of with no issues with the jersey, and was able to finish my ride in comfort. The pocket space was adequate and the length was just right, not too long and not too short for me. I like my bike stuff to last...a long time....so the jury is still out in that regard. The jersey material was fairly thin and the zipper seemed made of a cheaper plastic, so how long will this jersey last? I can't say, as only time will tell. But this is a $90 jersey and for that kind of money I would expect years of good use. My thoughts on this jersey: once I had the right size, it fit well and I liked it. Would I buy another one? Not sure....if it proves it can last more than a couple years then yes, I would pay for another Souke jersey.

Summary:

I was really happy with the bib shorts and mostly happy with the jersey. Souke seems to deal a good product and their prices, especially for those bibs, make their clothing a bargain. If I can remember I'll come back here in a year or two and add comments on the longevity of this apparel. Overall though, good job, Souke. I am now a believer.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you @azpeterb for the kind review on our products. and I am so happy that they perform well, not let you down! Next time, maybe share with us some riding pictures. really look forward to seeing you wearing our kits.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

azpeterb said:


> I was fortunate to have Souke Sports send me one of their Men's Club Cut cycling jerseys (short sleeve) and one of their 4D Padded Cycling Bib Shorts to review. First, a little about me....5'10" tall, 172 pounds, 55 year old man, serious recreational rider.
> 
> When I ordered the kit I took my measurements and sent them to Souke Sports, and they sent me a size medium (short sleeve) jersey. I thought that would be fine as I usually wear a medium, although sometimes a larger size depending on the manufacturer (like Castelli, for instance). I tried on the medium jersey and I could barely breath.
> Souke then sent me the extra large, and that fit me but in more of race fit rather than the club fit that I was expecting.


You're just a hair taller/heavier than me. Your findings in short/shirt sizing are in line with mine. Shorts fit as you'd expect but the jersey sizing is atypical.

I'm curious, if you were to pick out the size yourself from their chart, which would you have picked?












> A side note about these bibs, and admittedly this might just be the nature of all bibs, but they kept my spare tire in check and eliminated the "muffin top" look that I have achieved while wearing non-bib shorts.


This is usually an advantage of bibs over shorts. But... not all bibs behave that way. 

As someone who's never used bibs, what's your thoughts on the straps on the Souke bibs? Their straps are not like straps from other brands.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

tlg said:


> You're just a hair taller/heavier than me. Your findings in short/shirt sizing are in line with mine. Shorts fit as you'd expect but the jersey sizing is atypical.
> 
> I'm curious, if you were to pick out the size yourself from their chart, which would you have picked?
> View attachment 481679
> ...


My chest size is right in the middle of the XL size, so I would have gone with that. The XL does seem to be the right size, even though I have never in my life worn an XL.

I saw your comments about the straps and even though my experience is limited, I agree. The material is thin and it did roll up a bit, but that was easy to correct. I wonder though, given how thin the straps are, how long they'll last. As I have mentioned, I expect long usage time, whether it's cycling apparel or my bike and its components. I'll just have to wait and see how things go with the Souke items.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

@Souke-Cycling - looking at the bib leggings, do the these or the bib knickers come with a fleece lining on the front side of the legs, like a knee warmer or leg warmer would?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> I'm curious, if you were to pick out the size yourself from their chart, which would you have picked?
> View attachment 481679


Damn, this would put my at a 3XL. I have wide shoulders and around a 40-42 chest size. I usually take an XL jersey as I don't like tight fitting jerseys.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

barelfly said:


> @Souke-Cycling - looking at the bib leggings, do the these or the bib knickers come with a fleece lining on the front side of the legs, like a knee warmer or leg warmer would?


Right now we don't have bib legging or knickers with fleeced, but we have one cycling legging that is fleeced, you can check this out:








Men's Cycling Tights 4D Padded Road Bike Tights Breathable Fleeced-PA8


Fabric: 80% nylon+20%.  Pad: 4D high impact cushioning. Other features: Four-way stretch, breathability,moisture,lightweight and lasting warmth. These biking pants for men are equipped with many practical details. Breathable mesh crotch offers enhanced mobility and ventilation. 360-degree...




www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Damn, this would put my at a 3XL. I have wide shoulders and around a 40-42 chest size. I usually take an XL jersey as I don't like tight fitting jerseys.


Don't be, as most of our cycling jersey are race fit, the size are bit smaller than regular clothing,


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Don't be, as most of our cycling jersey are race fit, the size are bit smaller than regular clothing,


I always buy what they call "club fit" as they are more relaxed.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> I always buy what they call "club fit" as they are more relaxed.


Yeah, different cyclists got different preference.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey guys, very thank you for your kind interest in SOUKE cycling apparel, and allow me to post one promotion stuff here:
Our Black Friday Sales will begin on Nov. 26~29th London time. So it is just within two days time, the sales will begin. www.souke-sports.com 
The sales is once a year, and 30% off discount site wide, the discount will be applied automaticlly at check out. So no need to worry if you are not applied the discount code coupon.
If any of you want to try out our products, this might be the best time. After the black friday, all the price will be back to normal. 
I hope I can see more of the SOUKE cyclists on the forums very soon.
PEACE AND LOVE!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

just purchased a pair of shorts to get the BF discount.

was expecting free shipping, but had to pay $8 for that which effectively eliminates the discount.

whatevs, it'll be interesting to see how a $30 item performs. will post a review after I've road-tested them a few times...


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Oxtox said:


> just purchased a pair of shorts to get the BF discount.
> 
> was expecting free shipping, but had to pay $8 for that which effectively eliminates the discount.
> 
> whatevs, it'll be interesting to see how a $30 item performs. will post a review after I've road-tested them a few times...


Thank you for the kind order Oxtox, we will arrange your order very soon for you.  I hope it will be a good start to try out our products,  And I hope this is not just one time purchase.


----------

